# Nice-looking harness



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I was just looking for interesting kinds of harnesses for the littles, and I came across this and thought I would share! Here is the harness and leash set: https://www.etsy.com/listing/189834793/small-dog-harness-and-leash-set-tiny

I love that it is soft, low on the neck, and back away from the armpit area. I love the snap on the leash, too. The smallest size goes down to 12" girth, so might not fit the super tinies, but it looks like it has sizes for most Chis, and she will do custom sizing, too!

For those with bigger dogs, check out their fleece-lined harness with an ID buckle. The link is down in the description.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## violaparkinson (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow! Really beautiful..


----------



## violaparkinson (Jul 13, 2020)

Just ordered a good looking dog harness and leash from here Dog Harness and Leash 3 Designes Available.


----------

